# New 08 Onix



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

Heres my 08 Onix TDF.

Full Ultegra SL
Look Keos
Specialized Cyclocomputer
Vittoria Diamante Pros.

Swapped bar tape with "Bar Fat" from Specialized. Huge improvement, really comfy stuff. 


































































Initial (400mile) Impressions. 

The ultegra performs just beautifully. Shifts are quick, exact and quiet. 

The frame isn't super stiff, but it does climb pretty well. The BB really doesn't flex noticeably. I'm a big guy, (6'3, 260) and if I can't flex it, I think it'll be great for most others. The ride is absolutely incredible. Its connected to the road, and stiff, but there's no chatter, and pretty pleasant. 

I was really disappointed with the Pro Race 2s that came with the bike. They simply cut way too easily. The Vittorias ride smoother @ 130psi, roll about the same, and handle well. 

The Keos work well. I am in love with the Specialized BG shoes. Their the mid-range shoe, with a carbon footbed. Their stiff, but comfortable. 

The Mavics are pretty good wheels. I've had to true them once, but I was expecting that. Their pre-built wheels, they settle and stretch. 

A quick word on the buying process. Open Road Bicycles in Jacksonville and St. Augustine FL handled all of the fitting, and the actual order. 

They kick ass. Seriously. Great job on the fit, and the price can't be beat. Total bike, with shoes, pedals, computer, cages, new helmet and fit $3079.00 out the door. 15% discount on everything on the bike, and a bunch of free tune-ups and re-fittings. They rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Nice color scheme :thumbsup:


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Enjoy the Vittorias while they last. They came stock on my bike and were SOOOOOOOOO fast but only lasted about 1,000 miles. Each tire probably had 10 cuts by then.

I replaced them with Continental Grand Prix's and they're not as fast as the V's IMO.

Awesome bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

Orbea royally screwed up the BB install. Almost no lube and improper torque. Not suprisingly, the bike is much smoother and quiet. 

Swapped the Selle ltalia with a Fizik Arione.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Love your bike except for those Specialized bits! If I were you I would head on over to Purely Custom for a headcap that says Orbea. Guess I've never liked the Big S, because that's all you see in the woods around here (not so much on the road.) I bought an Orbea first of all because you just don't see that many. So guess what my wife did? She bought a Specialized Roubaix. Nice bike, but no comparison to the Onix IMHO. I'm sure that headset cap is slowing your bike down and making the hills harder to climb!
 :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats on your bike, very nice.


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

Now that I've got some more miles on the Orbea, i guess I'll detail the changes I've made.

First, the Arione had to go. Nice saddle, but not my cup of tea. Replace with a Toupe. I like it so far. 

Wheels where my biggest concern. The Mavics just sucked. They refused to stay true, and had a major rear hub problem. LBS swapped them out with Easton EA 50 SLs. Mo' betta. 

Switching soon to a less steap stem. The bike was set up conservatively, and I need a lower stem.


----------

